# Are raw hides safe?



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

So I heard that raw hides aren't that great for dogs, is that true? I just bought one from the grocery store (it was there so ya..) and I know she likes beef, and she loves it! But is a really calm dog, with fear biting and just fear, and is a blue Heeler mix, so id like her to chew on things for teeth hygiene and so she doesn't bite people for the herding instinct. Plus it's their instinct! Problem is, she will never pick up or even sniff a toy, so she won't chew on anything like that, especially not something hard and rubber. If she's really happy I can get her to chew on a stuffed animal type toy. She loves food.... 

Well I've also bought her an antler, elf I think, might be deer. Well I mean she chewed on it the first 10 minutes and no more. It's been 4 months.. So, is there anything better? Better place to buy? Or are they ok? Is she at a smaller risk since she isn't small and doesn't swallow whole as much? Any other thoughts?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I've heard that because it's overly processed, it's not digestible. It's also apparently treated with things like arsenic :|

Antlers are fine imo. Bully sticks are also a good option, and same with raw meaty bones (but no weight bearing bones from larger mammals).


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I heard stories of rawhide causing blockages in the intestines of dogs, I have never seen it personally but I don't give raw hide based on stories from various dog forums and my vet. 

I use bully sticks and cow ears (or pig ears) instead with a few flavored nylabones and a few kongs stuffed with various foods and frozen. 

Some dogs give up on antlers because it's too difficult for them to get at the marrow, have you tried a split antler? 
And there is also the chance that your dog doesn't like it, no big deal.

oh and raw meaty bones, my dog loves those


----------



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

taquitos said:


> I've heard that because it's overly processed, it's not digestible. It's also apparently treated with things like arsenic :|
> 
> Antlers are fine imo. Bully sticks are also a good option, and same with raw meaty bones (but no weight bearing bones from larger mammals).


Problem is she doesn't eat them!

Well she does like them, that's for sure, she chewed on my neighbors antler non stop. Haven't tried split, but they're so expensive... Meh... I even tried soaking it in some of the liquid you get after you cool meat.

Bully sticks? I'll look them up, chances are if they're edible, she'll like them. And I would give her bones, but where do I get them? I've given her raw turkey legs before, she loved that. I know that I shouldn't give chicken, and I think beef and lamb are ok?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

V-paw said:


> Problem is she doesn't eat them!
> 
> Well she does like them, that's for sure, she chewed on my neighbors antler non stop. Haven't tried split, but they're so expensive... Meh... I even tried soaking it in some of the liquid you get after you cool meat.
> 
> ...


Bully sticks are very edible...I hope you don't mind what they're made from though, my mom refuses to touch them lol


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

My dog is obsessed with bully sticks. Cheaper than antlers most of the time and highly digestible. I can't stand the smell of them though, my dog was chewing on the one I bought her today... I had to take it away because the stink was awful! She loves it though. Given the many other options, I would just throw the idea of raw hides away, they don't clean their teeth, have a lot of risk... and there are so many better alternatives out there.


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Giving occasional rawhide doesn't seem to be harmful.
I wish their was more choices sense my dog no longer likes bones,antlers and I don't care for bullysticks.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

Foresthund said:


> Giving occasional rawhide doesn't seem to be harmful.
> I wish their was more choices sense my dog no longer likes bones,antlers and I don't care for bullysticks.


It only takes one time for that 'occasional' rawhide to cause a huge problem. 

What's the problem with bullysticks? I'd understand if your dog didn't care for them.. but you don't..?


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

I have given my 3 dogs rawhides for years without any issues. Maggie and now Zoey eat Dingos and Maggie probably had over 500 of them over the course of her life. Do 3 dogs = conclusive evidence - no but accidents can happen with anything or anywhere. In another thread I said I was concerned about feeding Dingos to Zoey but honestly I thought about it and se could be getting worse - no name brands with nothing to lose if dogs started dying. And there are 1000's of dog owners who feed those types of rawhides.


I say if your dog likes them give it the dog, Buy a "brand" vs any old crap and if your dog has issues then stop giving it to them.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

They are processed, treated with chemicals, and not digestible. If they don't pass smoothly through the digestive system, they can cause major issues relating to blockages. So no, im my opinion, they are not safe and are a risk I wouldn't take.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Aside from the concerns about choking and blockage (which to some degree would depend on the dog's chewing style), I avoid rawhides because the vast majority (or at least basically every one I've seen in stores) are Made in China and have who knows what chemical preserving them.

What about buying raw pig or cow hooves from the supermarket? I've also seen raw pig ears in the Vietnamese market. Processed for human consumption so there is a pretty good level of trust in the chemical/ingredient safety and edible. Chicken feet and turkey feet are pretty easy to find and the cartilage is healthy for dogs to eat (natural source of glucosamine). 

Many of the dogs really like cow hooves, you can get dried ones from pet stores that are US made from US cattle.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

No one has mentioned Himalayan Dog Chews. They're great. They don't last as long as antlers, but much longer than bully sticks. They do have a low odour, and can leave crumbs behind, but it's nothing awful. FYI, the ones Amazon sells don't seem to be very good, look for the "original" Himalayan Dog Chews brand (I get mine at bullysticks.ca, or the local Global Pet Foods). Antlers are not too expensive on amazon, and they last really really long. The splitz do seem like more fun for dogs. If your dog is interested at first, then then gets bored of antlers, try hiding them and giving them back after a few days for novelty. Also, to the poster above who can't stand the stink of bully sticks - there are odor free ones as well. The ones I get from bullysticks.ca, I can't smell a thing, but doggie goes nuts for them (no pun intended. lol)

PS: not affiliated w/ bullysticks.ca


----------



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

Shell said:


> Aside from the concerns about choking and blockage (which to some degree would depend on the dog's chewing style), I avoid rawhides because the vast majority (or at least basically every one I've seen in stores) are Made in China and have who knows what chemical preserving them.
> 
> What about buying raw pig or cow hooves from the supermarket? I've also seen raw pig ears in the Vietnamese market. Processed for human consumption so there is a pretty good level of trust in the chemical/ingredient safety and edible. Chicken feet and turkey feet are pretty easy to find and the cartilage is healthy for dogs to eat (natural source of glucosamine).
> 
> Many of the dogs really like cow hooves, you can get dried ones from pet stores that are US made from US cattle.


I think her style is perfect for raw hides, but I don't like the chemicals part...

I have bought her a hoof before, she didn't care for it ;( she is really picky about chewing. Well bully sticks, I think she may have had one before, their um... Ingredients are interesting XD

Well I'm not sure about any pig things, we are Jewish so we don't really eat pork....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

starrysim said:


> No one has mentioned Himalayan Dog Chews. They're great. They don't last as long as antlers, but much longer than bully sticks. They do have a low odour, and can leave crumbs behind, but it's nothing awful. FYI, the ones Amazon sells don't seem to be very good, look for the "original" Himalayan Dog Chews brand (I get mine at bullysticks.ca, or the local Global Pet Foods). Antlers are not too expensive on amazon, and they last really really long. The splitz do seem like more fun for dogs. If your dog is interested at first, then then gets bored of antlers, try hiding them and giving them back after a few days for novelty. Also, to the poster above who can't stand the stink of bully sticks - there are odor free ones as well. The ones I get from bullysticks.ca, I can't smell a thing, but doggie goes nuts for them (no pun intended. lol)
> 
> PS: not affiliated w/ bullysticks.ca


That's what I've been doing with the antler  that's when I have to hold it for her in order to get her to lick and bite at it for about 45 seconds of "novelty"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

starrysim said:


> No one has mentioned Himalayan Dog Chews. They're great. They don't last as long as antlers, but much longer than bully sticks. They do have a low odour, and can leave crumbs behind, but it's nothing awful. FYI, the ones Amazon sells don't seem to be very good, look for the "original" Himalayan Dog Chews brand (I get mine at bullysticks.ca, or the local Global Pet Foods). Antlers are not too expensive on amazon, and they last really really long. The splitz do seem like more fun for dogs. If your dog is interested at first, then then gets bored of antlers, try hiding them and giving them back after a few days for novelty. Also, to the poster above who can't stand the stink of bully sticks - there are odor free ones as well. The ones I get from bullysticks.ca, I can't smell a thing, but doggie goes nuts for them (no pun intended. lol)
> 
> PS: not affiliated w/ bullysticks.ca


That is good to know! They only stink to me when she starts chewing it. Last night I couldn't stand it, ugh! I'll definitely be looking into the odor free ones lol thanks!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

starrysim said:


> No one has mentioned Himalayan Dog Chews. They're great. They don't last as long as antlers, but much longer than bully sticks. They do have a low odour, and can leave crumbs behind, but it's nothing awful. FYI, the ones Amazon sells don't seem to be very good, look for the "original" Himalayan Dog Chews brand (I get mine at bullysticks.ca, or the local Global Pet Foods). Antlers are not too expensive on amazon, and they last really really long. The splitz do seem like more fun for dogs. If your dog is interested at first, then then gets bored of antlers, try hiding them and giving them back after a few days for novelty. Also, to the poster above who can't stand the stink of bully sticks - there are odor free ones as well. The ones I get from bullysticks.ca, I can't smell a thing, but doggie goes nuts for them (no pun intended. lol)
> 
> PS: not affiliated w/ bullysticks.ca



eh, I had a bad experience with a himalayan chew. Manna managed to shatter it like glass and cut her gum on it.
Though I love bullysticks.ca and love everything else they have there.


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

Shell said:


> Many of the dogs really like cow hooves, you can get dried ones from pet stores that are US made from US cattle.


Ugh, I got one of the cow hooves (US/USDA quality) from the pet store and had to take it away because I couldn't stand the smell of it! The dog loved it, it just smelled like a manure pile. And I spend time at a barn, so that sort of smell generally doesn't bother me much, but man, the room REEKED when she was going to town on it. I wish enough hoof came off my own horse when she's trimmed that I could just snag pieces of that--not only do I know where it's been, I know what it's been fed and how it's been treated, but the pieces generally aren't big enough.

I gave Daisy one rawhide, one of the little twists we got in a doggie treat bag when we checked into a hotel during our vacation earlier in the month. She did like it, and it helped her settle into a strange place a little faster. I wouldn't do it on a regular basis, but in the situation, it was fine.

We didn't have much luck with the antler either; she'd chew on it for a few moments, but it didn't seem to be very satisfying. She loves cow/pig ears, pizzles, and the bones the local butcher sells specifically for dogs. I prefer to stick with those.


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

We gave Pepper some rawhide chews early on, but stopped as soon as I heard about the complications they can cause. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

DaisyDC said:


> Ugh, I got one of the cow hooves (US/USDA quality) from the pet store and had to take it away because I couldn't stand the smell of it! The dog loved it, it just smelled like a manure pile.


I've had about 1 out of 5 smell strongly. Those are turned into outdoor only chews 

You could buy raw hooves at the grocery store if she loved the pet store one but the smell was too much. Look for a store that caters to people cooking southern/soul or afro-caribbean style food and you're likely to find a number of raw "chew" type options.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Shell said:


> Aside from the concerns about choking and blockage (which to some degree would depend on the dog's chewing style), I avoid rawhides because the vast majority (or at least basically every one I've seen in stores) are Made in China and have who knows what chemical preserving them.


There are a few manufacturers that make rawhides here in the USA:

Wholesome Hides - http://www.wholesomehide.com/

Pet Factory - http://www.petfactory.com/faq.html

Castor & Pollux - http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/our-products/extras/chew-toys

I couldn't say if they use any bad chemicals in the making of the chews but everything is supposedly sourced and made in the USA.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> They are processed, treated with chemicals, and not digestible. If they don't pass smoothly through the digestive system, they can cause major issues relating to blockages. So no, im my opinion, they are not safe and are a risk I wouldn't take.


here's an article: http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/12_5/features/Best-Rawhide-Chews-For-Your-Dog_16120-1.html

Not sure who wrote this but here's another: http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/rawhide-good-or-bad-for-your-dog

I can only go by my own experiences - 2 of my dogs had rawhides all their lives and as I said Maggie had a lot of Dingos (5 days a week x 52 weeks a year x 10years = 2600 Dingos). Corky, our Beagle from years ago, had a heck of a lot of chews and now Zoey is eating Dingoes and chews ... I guess my dogs don't bite off more than they can chew. Corky and now Zoey also pick up sticks and chew them as well.

I guess you have to put things in perspective - if your dog likes water and you have it swimming in a lake and it ingests too much water- it'll die. If your traveling in a vehicle and get into an accident your dog may get hurt/die even if restrained. Walk the dog in the dark and the vacuum cleaner part of it kicks in and he/she is chewing on something before you realize it. With 1000's of dogs eating rawhides, I tend to believe they are somewhat safe; if you want to eliminate the China factor buy made in the USA/ sourced in the USA rawhides.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Rawhides are one of many chews in my dog's rotation. He also gets bully sticks, has an antler, a hoof, non-edible nylabones, and the occasional himalayan chew ($$!!). He tears through bully sticks, only intermittently cares about the antler or nylabones, and actually destroys himalayan chews really fast too, which makes the price really unattractive, and it sounds like he's chewing glass. Rawhides last him days if not weeks. He works on them very slowly and methodically. I can see how they could be dangerous for a dog with different chewing style, but Hamilton consumes them at such a glacial pace it hasn't caused him any problems. He gets one less often than once a month, and it isn't high on my list of worries.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

It's a good point about the chewing styles of different dogs. For my little mutt, a Himalayan chew is not a super tough chew, but she definitely can't bite off chunks. It softens as she works on it, and she takes off tiny pieces, sort of like a Nylabone (not nearly as long-lasting unfortunately). I can see how it wouldn't be safe for a dog that can crack it into pieces.

Now it's got me thinking, maybe rawhides (not China-made) wouldn't be a bad idea for her, because she wouldn't chew off big pieces. It would be nice to have other options for chews, because the Himalayans do get expensive (she goes through a large size one in a few weeks, and I only give it to her intermittently, every few days), as do bully sticks. Antlers and Nylabones are available to her at all times, and she does enjoy chewing on them, but they don't have the super high value that bullies and Himalayans do.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Dog Person said:


> here's an article: http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/12_5/features/Best-Rawhide-Chews-For-Your-Dog_16120-1.html
> 
> Not sure who wrote this but here's another: http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/rawhide-good-or-bad-for-your-dog
> 
> ...


Which Dingo products do your dogs like? I just checked, and they have a really large variety, I have no idea where to start.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

First, I believe the first consideration is the dog's chewing style. If the dog is a heavy/hearty chewer than what you offer the dog is a big matter. I have one and he no longer gets rawhides because of the choking hazard rawhides present when he chews on one. He gets it all slimy and wants to swallow it before it is chewed up. Rawhide flip chips are the biggest problem. He tries to swallow it, starts choking, spits the rawhide back up to repeat the process. This dog no longer gets the rawhides he so wants. Another dog a min pin, can not have them either. She does the same thing. Gets them slimy and wants to swallow them. I have pulled them out of her throat when she tried this. So no more rawhides for her either. I can say that I have never seen an exploratory done on a dog that had a blockage due to a rawhide. I have seen many exploratory surgeries that the blockage was caused by dog toys but never a rawhide. 

I will give all my dog bully sticks. The problem with bully sticks is the price. For what the product is made from I just do not understand the high price tag. Yes there is an odor to some but they usually are gone in a matter of what seems is only a few seconds. Another thing my dogs like is cow tracheas. 

I do not give my dogs cow hooves, nylabones, antlers, or any other really hard bones or toys. I have seen way too many dogs break their molars trying to chew on these items. I would feel like the awful dog mom if I had to remove one of my dog's teeth because I gave them a hard toy to chew on. A vet while in vet school would give her dogs the cow hooves all the time to chew on. 4 out of 5 of her dogs had to have both of their upper 4th premolars extracted due to fractures or abscessed teeth. So no I do not give these things to my dogs because of what I see at work. 

I will allow my dogs to have the hoof trimmings from my horses. Not to many or they get sick. Now that is one stinky mess. The difference is the horse trimmings have not been baked and are softer. 

The best thing for a dog's teeth is brushing. While many owners believe bones are the answer brushing does a much better job. A bone can not get under the gingival sulcus like a toothbrush does. This is where tartar starts, so I like nipping in the bud before it turns into plaque. My oldest dog at 16 still has all her teeth and I believe it is due to the brushing of her teeth.


----------



## RabbleFox (Jan 23, 2013)

What about Beef Cheek Rolls?

Looks like rawhide, smells like rawhide, dog likes it like rawhide. It softens wayyyyy faster than rawhide and isn't tough on the tummy. $5 for a 12 incher that last my husky mix a week or more and Pepper a whole month! Granted Pep isn't a bug chewer but Bae is!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I will NEVER ever give rawhide. No way. Not after learning how they are made and the problems so many dogs have with them.

This is from Rodney Habib.
http://www.lite929.com/files/In-The-Dish-Part-1-Apr-10.mp3
http://www.lite929.com/files/In-The-Dish-Part-2-Apr-10.mp3


----------



## Foresthund (Jul 17, 2013)

Same with my 3 dogs,no problems.

Never had broken teeth,even when my Newfie one time found metal cat food cans and tore them up.
Also chipped teeth can come from pretty much anything when it does happen. Playing tug o war,flirt pole,shutzhund,spring pole....
I noticed my Rottie is more likely to cut his mouth while eating bones,and he would do it all the time. he wouldn't stop chewing either until I took it away from him. The other dogs where better about that,not sure why he tears his gum or tongue each time he gets a bone or large raw hide. Now I only sometimes give smaller rawhides.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

starrysim said:


> Which Dingo products do your dogs like? I just checked, and they have a really large variety, I have no idea where to start.


I usually get the mini bones. Maggie was about the size of a Border Collie, around 40 lbs. and Zoey is slightly smaller, about the size of a large Beagle about 35 lbs. I pick them up at Walmart and usually get the unflavored one (just has meat in the middle). I just picked up the beef flavor and that is made in China and honestly In don't know if they agree with Zoey's stomach, the plain is made in Cambodia.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I will not use raw hides. Too many chemicals and the possibility that they can hurt themselves is just to high. I will also not use himalayan chews because two of my 5 dogs managed to shatter them and cut their gums. 

I give:
Raw Meaty Bones
Antlers
Water Buffalo Horns (They do start to have a really bad smell after a while, so I toss them. Just like the hooves do.)
Hooves
Nylabones


----------



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

Damon'sMom said:


> I will not use raw hides. Too many chemicals and the possibility that they can hurt themselves is just to high. I will also not use himalayan chews because two of my 5 dogs managed to shatter them and cut their gums.
> 
> I give:
> Raw Meaty Bones
> ...


My dog will refuse to chew on all those items, except maybe raw meaty bones, but I'm not sure if I can afford that.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> The best thing for a dog's teeth is brushing. While many owners believe bones are the answer brushing does a much better job. A bone can not get under the gingival sulcus like a toothbrush does. This is where tartar starts, so I like nipping in the bud before it turns into plaque. My oldest dog at 16 still has all her teeth and I believe it is due to the brushing of her teeth.


Dental hygiene isn't the only reason to give "chewies" (as we call them). My dog really likes to chew, and I'd rather give him things to chew than have him find things that I don't want him destroying!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Dog Person said:


> here's an article: http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/12_5/features/Best-Rawhide-Chews-For-Your-Dog_16120-1.html
> 
> Not sure who wrote this but here's another: http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/rawhide-good-or-bad-for-your-dog
> 
> ...


Of course you could feed one dog rawhides its entire life and never have an issue. However, a risk I won't take. 

I'll stick with all natural, no chemicals or bleach added, fully digestable chews instead.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Kobie ( my dog then my moms dog after I got married ) Died from swallowing a raw hide. He was older and we were trying to get it to pass rather then surgery because of his age and preexisting liver issues. He went down hill so fast the surgery risk became huge and he probably would not make it through the surgery at that point. It slowly passed through his system but at the end he didnt make it. We were so full of regret. A terrible terrible thing to watch. we wish we would have just done the surgery to start off with and if he passed then it would have been so much more peaceful for everyone. but then again we would have kicked ourselves saying we shouldnt have done the surgery! Rawhides do not digest! and Kobie ate and chewed them all his life and one day he decided to swallow one whole.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

luv mi pets said:


> The best thing for a dog's teeth is brushing. While many owners believe bones are the answer brushing does a much better job. A bone can not get under the gingival sulcus like a toothbrush does. This is where tartar starts, so I like nipping in the bud before it turns into plaque. My oldest dog at 16 still has all her teeth and I believe it is due to the brushing of her teeth.


 It's not just bone, but sinking their teeth into meat that helps keep their teeth clean. Plenty of examples of raw fed dogs that have never had their teeth brushed and have clean, healthy teeth.

This dog before raw









After just 1 week









Gums aren't red anymore, and most of the tartar on the back teeth is gone. After 1 week. No reason to brush when meat and bones do the work for you


----------



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

Sibe said:


> It's not just bone, but sinking their teeth into meat that helps keep their teeth clean. Plenty of examples of raw fed dogs that have never had their teeth brushed and have clean, healthy teeth.
> 
> This dog before raw
> 
> ...


That's amazing...

Also dude... Can you post a picture of your dog? The head and legs look just like my dog's!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

V-paw said:


> Also dude... Can you post a picture of your dog? The head and legs look just like my dog's!


 That's not my dog, I linked to where I got it from


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sibe said:


> It's not just bone, but sinking their teeth into meat that helps keep their teeth clean. Plenty of examples of raw fed dogs that have never had their teeth brushed and have clean, healthy teeth.
> 
> This dog before raw
> 
> ...



Not all raw fed dogs or in this case wild wolves have the best teeth either. 
http://www.vef.unizg.hr/vetarhiv/papers/2007-77-3-10.pdf it is a long read but I have others studies on wild dogs of Africa too. Yes dogs get cavities or caries. 

Yes I give my dogs chews to help them with the chewing nature but every dental conference I have attended all state that brushing is the best to keep the teeth the healthiest. After seeing the studies I happen to believe in that statement.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Thank you for the study on wolf teeth. 8.8% of the wolf skulls examined in that study showed signs of periodontal disease and reference was made to another study that showed 12.4% wolves had the same issue. Then the study mentioned that 80% of 4 year old dogs have periodontal disease. Perhaps eating and chewing on bones is a good idea. Seems to work for wolves. The bad wolf teeth found in 3 out of 34 skulls examined were perhaps due to stochastic issues. That is a word I didn't know, seems to mean involving a random variable.

Brushing is good, bones work as well.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Fade said:


> Kobie ( my dog then my moms dog after I got married ) Died from swallowing a raw hide. He was older and we were trying to get it to pass rather then surgery because of his age and preexisting liver issues. He went down hill so fast the surgery risk became huge and he probably would not make it through the surgery at that point. It slowly passed through his system but at the end he didnt make it. We were so full of regret. A terrible terrible thing to watch. we wish we would have just done the surgery to start off with and if he passed then it would have been so much more peaceful for everyone. but then again we would have kicked ourselves saying we shouldnt have done the surgery! Rawhides do not digest! and Kobie ate and chewed them all his life and one day he decided to swallow one whole.


I'm sorry this happened to your dog but as I see it, it happened because he swallowed something whole, which happened to be a rawhide. It could have been a rock, a small ball, an acorn or a regular bone as was posted in DF recently. I am not debating that they are digestible or not, but they can be chewed safely depending on the dog. Do accidents happen - yes all the time but you have to weigh to risk and decide if it's worth it. At this point I don't have issues with rawhides, maybe if my dog took big chunks off I would feel differently. 

I had Zoey run around in the backyard with large acorns in her mouth and it scared the crap out of me ... one gulp and it would have been a trip to the emergency Vet but she was running, stopped for a second and picked it up; as soon as I could I stopped her took it out of her mouth and tossed it out the gate ... but there's more where that came from. Zoey has also grabbed her antler longways in her mouth, she is not a large dog and was able to fit it totally into her mouth ... another session of taking something away from her; I wasn't sure if she could swallow it or not but it wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

Sibe said:


> It's not just bone, but sinking their teeth into meat that helps keep their teeth clean. Plenty of examples of raw fed dogs that have never had their teeth brushed and have clean, healthy teeth.
> 
> 
> Gums aren't red anymore, and most of the tartar on the back teeth is gone. After 1 week. No reason to brush when meat and bones do the work for you


Maggie was around for almost 12 years, we got her at 2 months old. She ate low quality kibble (I didn't know any better), got Dingos, Milkbones or Great Choice dog biscuits; later in life her kibble was mixed with low quality canned food and then cooked chicken meat. 

At her last Vet visit the Vet remarked on her muscle tone for a dog her age and how clean her teeth were. Not sure if it's genetics or what but I never cleaned or had her teeth cleaned. She never had any issues as far as we know, never had a tooth pulled and I remember that her teeth were slightly yellow in spots but nothing terrible.

Corky died about 18 years ago and I don't remember anything wrong with her teeth as far as her being in pain or missing teeth. And again, we never did anything with her teeth.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Dog Person said:


> Maggie was around for almost 12 years, we got her at 2 months old. She ate low quality kibble (I didn't know any better), got Dingos, Milkbones or Great Choice dog biscuits; later in life her kibble was mixed with low quality canned food and then cooked chicken meat.
> 
> At her last Vet visit the Vet remarked on her muscle tone for a dog her age and how clean her teeth were. Not sure if it's genetics or what but I never cleaned or had her teeth cleaned. She never had any issues as far as we know, never had a tooth pulled and I remember that her teeth were slightly yellow in spots but nothing terrible.
> 
> Corky died about 18 years ago and I don't remember anything wrong with her teeth as far as her being in pain or missing teeth. And again, we never did anything with her teeth.


My brother in law brushes his teeth maybe once a week, and has no problems. I started getting cavities at 6 yrs old, and I brush my teeth twice a day, with a high-fluoride toothpaste. If I slack on the expensive toothpaste for a year or so, cavities come with a vengeance. And this is with frequent professional dental care. My whole family is like that. There's a very strong genetic component to oral health, so I'm sure that's the case with dogs as well. Just because the two dogs you mentioned were fine, doesn't mean everyone's will be. I'm sure you know that, but I'm just pointing it out. We can't NOT clean our dog's teeth just because SOME dogs don't need dental care.


----------



## TXTorres (Mar 31, 2013)

I have pulled way too many rawhides out of dogs' throats (multiple dogs, I might add!) to ever feed them again. Which is a shame considering rawhides were the only thing that kept Indie busy for more than 20 minutes. She also loves cow hooves, but horked a piece of one up one day and I had not given them any hooves for at least 2 weeks. That's 2 weeks of sitting in her tummy before her body finally decided to expel the piece.Yuck yuck. 

Now we have antlers, bully sticks, RMBs, tracheas, and the occasional Himalayan dog chew (too pricey for more than a couple of times per year for us!). We also order bully bites from Best Bully Sticks. Some dogs have issues with the last piece of bully stick, but our's don't.


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

starrysim said:


> My brother in law brushes his teeth maybe once a week, and has no problems. I started getting cavities at 6 yrs old, and I brush my teeth twice a day, with a high-fluoride toothpaste. If I slack on the expensive toothpaste for a year or so, cavities come with a vengeance. And this is with frequent professional dental care. My whole family is like that. There's a very strong genetic component to oral health, so I'm sure that's the case with dogs as well. Just because the two dogs you mentioned were fine, doesn't mean everyone's will be. I'm sure you know that, but I'm just pointing it out. We can't NOT clean our dog's teeth just because SOME dogs don't need dental care.


Genetics can play a role ... my sister had most of her teeth pulled out by my age due to gum disease and I still have all my teeth so in my family (at least) the genetic component isn't the same.

I would question how significant brushing a dog's teeth really is in proper canine dental care. Unfortunately, there is no way in telling if it's significant since even if you had 2 dogs of the same littler they're genetics could be slightly different. I would also wonder about how many people brush their dog's teeth as the majority of dog owners don't frequent DF and I would imagine more people don't than do and what percentages of each have dogs with tooth problems.


----------



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

I have a dog toothbrush and paste, but I can't say that I do it really anymore. Her teeth are FINE.. I used to brush her teeth, NAND it did get them whiter from their old yellow like color, but they aren't getting worse from not brushing,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ufimych (Sep 5, 2011)

I have never fed raw hide to my dogs, but I have raw fresh removed from carcass deer skins with hair intact every year. A lot of fat and sometimes some meat and blood is on it. My dogs like to chew on eat and swallow substantial amounts with meat and puppies are particularly fond of it. I also feed meat with skin attached so the dog can choose to eat both skin with hear and meat or meat alone. I have never noticed any harmful effects in my dogs.


----------



## ufimych (Sep 5, 2011)

When the dog has a opportunity to chew on tough parts of al, such as soft bones (backbone and vertebrae, pelvis, etc.), cartilage and raw skin with hair, its teeth are clean and healthy. I agree, much depends on the genetic of the dog. This is how raw feeding is a test for genetic quality of the dog. If the dog cannot stay healthy on natural foods, its system is damaged either by wrong feeding since puppy age or by bad genes inherited from ancestors. In the latter case, you can love and keep your dog, but never use it for breeding. You will pass bad genes to the next generation... No matter what kind of shiny pedigree it may have - this is an "underdog" genetically. Eliminate it from procreation.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

The fresh skins you are giving are nothing like the partly rotted and disinfected hides used in rawhide chews. My dog will upchuck hair/fur if he eats too much but the skins he has had were just fine too. He hasn't had the pleasure of getting fresh deer skins though.


----------



## ufimych (Sep 5, 2011)

Kathyy said:


> The fresh skins you are giving are nothing like the partly rotted and disinfected hides used in rawhide chews. My dog will upchuck hair/fur if he eats too much but the skins he has had were just fine too. He hasn't had the pleasure of getting fresh deer skins though.


Raw deer skins and scraps with a lot of meat attached to bones is easy to obtain during hunting season. If you do not hunt, ask some hunters, who would save it for you instead of throwing out near the road for vultures and coyotes.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Genetics and breed of dog does play a big role in the dental health of dogs. 


The OP was wondering if rawhides were safe to give to dogs. I say it depends on the dog, its chewing style and the type of rawhide you buy. It sounds like the OP's dog is just not a big chewer and that is ok. Some dogs are not the big gnawers, while others will gnaw on anything. I have known dogs that a chew toy will last them almost their entire lives while other dog's chews will disappear in a nano-second. It is nice to give the dogs something to keep them entertained, allowing you time to get something done or just enjoy not being bothered by them.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

TXTorres said:


> We also order bully bites from Best Bully Sticks. Some dogs have issues with the last piece of bully stick, but our's don't.


Can you clarify this? Do you mean that you don't take away the last bit of bully stick once it gets small? Do you mean they actually sell the tiny pieces? I try to catch it and take away the last inch from Luna, but sometimes I miss it, and she has swallowed lots of them.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

starrysim said:


> Can you clarify this? Do you mean that you don't take away the last bit of bully stick once it gets small? Do you mean they actually sell the tiny pieces? I try to catch it and take away the last inch from Luna, but sometimes I miss it, and she has swallowed lots of them.


Yeah I don't take the last bit from Manna either. She chews it up and eats it, some dogs do try to swallow it whole while others do not.
You can get bully ends (approx 4-6 inches) or bites which I'm not sure on the length but smaller than the ends.


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Flaming said:


> Yeah I don't take the last bit from Manna either. She chews it up and eats it, some dogs do try to swallow it whole while others do not.
> You can get bully ends (approx 4-6 inches) or bites which I'm not sure on the length but smaller than the ends.


Ok, I'll have to watch Luna closely. I'm pretty sure she doesn't swallow big pieces - she takes forever to chew her food and treats, so I doubt if she would swallow the last piece of the bully sticks. I would never think to give her a bunch of small pieces though. My husband suggested that we cut up the last bit into small pieces and give them back to her. she's quite distraught when I take the last inch from her, even when I trade up - there isn't much space to go "up" from bully sticks.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

starrysim said:


> Ok, I'll have to watch Luna closely. I'm pretty sure she doesn't swallow big pieces - she takes forever to chew her food and treats, so I doubt if she would swallow the last piece of the bully sticks. I would never think to give her a bunch of small pieces though. My husband suggested that we cut up the last bit into small pieces and give them back to her. she's quite distraught when I take the last inch from her, even when I trade up - there isn't much space to go "up" from bully sticks.


I don't buy the small pieces either but I know people who do because the 4-6 inch one give their dogs loose stools


----------



## ladyofthelake (Sep 10, 2013)

Eeee. This thread makes me nervous, haha. Sjo loves her Dentley rawhides and I haven't seen any bad side effects yet, but I think I might want to find something new for her to chew on.


----------



## JJAK (Nov 25, 2008)

Raw Hide Chips (NOT RAW HIDES THEM SELVES) My Holistic Veternarian recommends a raw hide from Virbac Animal Health C.E.T Hextra They are good for their teeth. But also recommends that you do watch them while they eat them just to be sure that they are chewing them up. Also to be sure to get the correct size for your dog. I think they come in 3 or 4 different sizes. And to Always be sure they are made in the USA ! ! ! Never in China or elsewhere. Especially since it was on the news lately about Dogs dying from them. I've know this ever since I've had my dog, and she's 9 years old now. 

As far as Bones. My Vet recommends ONLY RAW Bones. NEVER Cooked ones. I go to my Local Butcher and buy them there. My particular butcher cuts them and freezes them and sells them that way. So I buy a few for my Lab and by MiniDachshund and give them one and freeze the others. The LOVE THEM Better than Anything and they last a long time. They'll even chew them when the marrow is gone. My butcher cuts them in different sizes so I can get smaller ones for my MiniDachshund, But you know what - She ends up stealing the Large one from my Lab All the time and it's really Funny to see the Little Doxie run with a Huge bone nearly her entire body length. And my Lab has such an "O well, I don't care" attitude. She just lays there. It becomes a game if I go get it from the Doxie and trade them back again. 

So I would say Only the Virbac brand Teeth Cleaning Chips and Raw Bones. Even Raw Chicken Bones he said are ok. 
Oh and my Butcher also sell Fresh Pig Ears for Dogs. And all of his stuff is made in USA. 

So Try your Local Butcher ! ! ! They are probably a lot more safer and Fresher than Any Pet Store ! ! !


----------



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

I would LOVE to buy her some raw bones  I've been buying bully's ticks but she goes through them super fast... What kind of bones are good?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dog Person (Sep 14, 2012)

JJAK said:


> Raw Hide Chips (NOT RAW HIDES THEM SELVES) My Holistic Veternarian recommends a raw hide from Virbac Animal Health C.E.T Hextra They are good for their teeth. But also recommends that you do watch them while they eat them just to be sure that they are chewing them up. Also to be sure to get the correct size for your dog. I think they come in 3 or 4 different sizes. And to Always be sure they are made in the USA ! ! ! Never in China or elsewhere. Especially since it was on the news lately about Dogs dying from them. I've know this ever since I've had my dog, and she's 9 years old now.
> 
> As far as Bones. My Vet recommends ONLY RAW Bones. NEVER Cooked ones. I go to my Local Butcher and buy them there. My particular butcher cuts them and freezes them and sells them that way. So I buy a few for my Lab and by MiniDachshund and give them one and freeze the others. The LOVE THEM Better than Anything and they last a long time. They'll even chew them when the marrow is gone. My butcher cuts them in different sizes so I can get smaller ones for my MiniDachshund, But you know what - She ends up stealing the Large one from my Lab All the time and it's really Funny to see the Little Doxie run with a Huge bone nearly her entire body length. And my Lab has such an "O well, I don't care" attitude. She just lays there. It becomes a game if I go get it from the Doxie and trade them back again.
> 
> ...


The Castor and Pollux are USA sourced and manufactured raw hides: http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/product/good-buddy-rawhide-mini-rolls

I just bought 2 packs from Chewy and they seem OK. 

I've never fed raw but I would think that even a supermarket with a butcher's shop may have bones as well.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

V-paw said:


> I would LOVE to buy her some raw bones  I've been buying bully's ticks but she goes through them super fast... What kind of bones are good?


 Pork or beef ribs are good, and usually cheap. Make sure they are not cooked/smoked or seasoned.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max won't eat them as they are too much work but pig feet work really well too. The skin is super tough and all the white stuff is tendons and ligaments rather than fat so quite lean as well. My dogs spit out the round wrist bones and never have gotten down to the toe bones so don't actually know if the bones are easily crunched up and digested or not! Of course the ick factor is up there feeding these rather than ribs or even bully sticks.


----------



## V-paw (Jun 1, 2013)

My dog won't chew any hooves  and well we try and stay away from pork, if the humans need to be kosher, then so do the humans!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My dogs never got as far as the toes, lazy things. I don't think the actual hoof is on the foot though.

The feet are usually pretty cheap and extremely good long chews is all. My dogs much prefer beef ribs to pork.


----------

